
Money Creation in the modern economy [pdf] - niklasbuschmann
https://www.bankofengland.co.uk/-/media/boe/files/quarterly-bulletin/2014/money-creation-in-the-modern-economy.pdf
======
nabla9
This is how money creation works in textbooks. Not how it works in real world.

Fractional reserve banking as instrument for money creation has lost it's
effectiveness during 2000s. This has not been how major central banks create
money a some time and is not likely to come back in foreseeable future either.

Instead of going trough savings accounts, all major central banks use open
market operations to create money.

